# Pretty in Pink



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Aunt Marti surprised my girls with cute Valentine dresses:chili:we love the color pink:wub: and we love Marti:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh wow they are gorgeous :wub: the girls and the dresses that is!! So talented i cant even sew a button on let alone make any clothes!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

The dresses are so pretty and the girls look adorable in them!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow! How striking the hot pink looks against the white hair!! They look gorgeous !! I love Marti!s clothes!!!!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OMG, love those girls in their hot pink dresses!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I love the dresses.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

More like stunning in pink! Your babies are beautiful  .


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Wow*

*I LOVE THE Girls and those darling outfits!*
*OMG! Just Fantastic--I Also Love Pink.*
*Look At Yogi--Hes A Boy.*

*OH No Mom--Not this Picture!!!*
*I Really Do Need To Get Yogi A Lil Sister**


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel says "that is definitely hot pink Mercedes is wearing---my favorite girl in her favorite color!" :smootch::wub2:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Drop dead *gorgeous* in pink!:wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

They look beautiful in them. The color is so great with their white coats. Nice pic you took of them standing up.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Omg they are beautiful!! And the dresses are lovely  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cathy - gorgeous dresses from talented Auntie Marti!! Love them. And that shot of them both looking out is to die for. Lucky girls all ready for their Valentine dates :chili:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I love me some TNT girls!!! Marti does fantastic doggie attire, I love the looks.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Such pretty dresses  

LOL that last photo - it looks like they are in trouble and you made them stand in time out! "Noses to the wall, girls!"


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Beautiful dresses .


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Pretty little girls in pretty pink. I love the pic from the back...adorable.


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

Too cute. That was very nice of your aunt Marti. I love the back of the dresses. And the photos of them standing as well.


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

Aww! They look so cute!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow!!!!! Your girls make the Pink really POP :wub: :wub: Cathy, I think we need more Whitney and Mercedes pics here  love them!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Cathy, they are so cute. :wub::wub: Marti is so sweet to make those for your girls. I love pink too.......


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

So pretty!!!!!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

:wub::wub: Very Nice!!


----------

